# How do I disable speech-dispatcher?



## elimelech007 (Jun 1, 2021)

I see two processes in top:

```
82176 luba          3  52    0    78M  5256K piperd   0:01   0,03% sd_dummy
82197 luba          5  38    0    81M  6728K piperd   0:01   0,03% sd_espeak
```


As I understand it Speech Dispatcher. How can I disable it so that it doesn't activate every time the system boots?


----------



## Jaekelsson (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi,

You can change this file :
/usr/local/etc/speech-dispatcher/speechd.conf

And uncomment this line :
# Thus the server will not start automatically on requests from the clients
DisableAutoSpawn


----------

